# Advice on Moving to Barcelona Needed!



## Marcela (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone,  

I am currently living in Canada :canada: and have recently made a decision to move to Spain, Barcelona. Since I don’t speak Spanish, I am thinking of attending a language school based in Barcelona (I am aware I will need Catalan as well..). Is it realistic to stay in the city afterwards? 

Not a Canadian citizen, I have a Canadian degree in Marketing though and work experience, too - in admin, journalism and dance. Would love to hear your advice on what job perspectives would be like (not looking for anything too fancy to start with but definitely have the ambition for future) and whether it’s a good idea to do a language course there first.


P.S. Really happy to come across this forum  I am also open to questions about moving to/living in Canada, as well as Russia.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

If you have skills in european languages, there are many call centres in Barcelona. Try the Talent Search people agency. They are always looking for multi-lingual staff.
Spanish is not essential for these jobs and catalan is rarely required for non-government jobs.


----------

